# Adorable babies!



## damnxsel (Jun 5, 2021)

I have 8 babies i need to rehome, they are the sweetest little things, held daily! there will be a rehoming fee, i love them all dearly. i’m located in chillicothe ohio. they aren’t ready to go yet, they will be ready on July 10.


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

Awww they are so so cute. I am too far away sorry! They look a little young to be rehomed though.


----------



## damnxsel (Jun 5, 2021)

ratmom! said:


> Awww they are so so cute. I am too far away sorry! They look a little young to be rehomed though.


yeah i know i’m not rehoming them now. they have to be 6 weeks. i’m just getting them prepared for new homes.


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

Oh ok


----------



## damnxsel (Jun 5, 2021)

ratmom! said:


> Oh ok


thank you tho!😊


----------

